# 721 Promotion is Finished



## SpencerKat (Apr 24, 2002)

This may be old news, but I thought I would post it anyway.

On 7/26 I e-mailed E* about the 721-for-$249 promotion.

On 7/27 I received the following e-mail from Jason Utz, Executive Office of DISH Network.

"The Model 721 Promotional offer was available while supplies lasted. We no longer have these units in stock to provide a direct sale. I recommend contacting a local retailer or an outside source to purchase this unit if available, prices may vary. Thank you for your email."

My 4-year-old DP7200 has been working FAIRLY well for awhile, but I thought that the 721 promotion was too good a deal to pass up; unfortunately I waited too long.

Maybe a similar promotion will come along?


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

I am waiting for their August promotions...lets see what they offer then


----------



## 1A12 (Jun 23, 2004)

mallu2u said:


> I am waiting for their August promotions...lets see what they offer then


What if anything will replace the 721? The 721 has been out of production for a while so I have been told. Could this be the last dual tuner PVR ?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

1A12 said:


> What if anything will replace the 721? The 721 has been out of production for a while so I have been told. Could this be the last dual tuner PVR ?


The 522 replaces the 721 since they know support single box mode. I believe you can only lease the 522 though.


----------



## SpencerKat (Apr 24, 2002)

WeeJavaDude said:


> The 522 replaces the 721 since they know support single box mode.


What is "single box mode"?


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

He meant "single output". The 522 has two independant outputs tied to the two tuners. The 721 has two tuners, but ONE output. Originally, you could not watch both tuners on one output of the 522. A recent upgrade now allows this, making the 522 theoretically better than the 721, as you can use it with one _or _ two TV's. OTOH, the 522 is said be be very buggy, as is the norm for any Dish receiver during its first year or two of life. You'll know when they get most of the bugs out, when they discontinue it.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

mallu2u said:


> I am waiting for their August promotions...lets see what they offer then


I don't think there are any August promotions since everything has been extended until 1/31/05


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

They did not offer me 721 when I called them last week. Only offered me 510. So there is no new promotion this month for DVRs?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

The 721 is only available through Retailers, so you'll need to call one of them


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Being a retailer I could not even order them for the promotion to offer others. They said they never seen any for two years now.


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

How much can one buy the 508 and 510 receivers for?


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

mallu2u said:


> How much can one buy the 508 and 510 receivers for?


Looks like 508's are going for about $225 on e-bay right now. 510 carries a $5 monthly fee, so I don't know why you'd want to pay that for a bigger HD. If you buy on e-bay, try to buy from a satellite dealer so that if there's a problem, you might get assistance.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Now that the $249 price promotion is over, the prices for these on e-bay have creeped back up over $300 again...funny how that supply/demand pricing comes into play so fast.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

You can see that with the Dishplayers as their prices dropped quite a bit.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

My understanding is that the Dish N It UP promo has been extended to 10/31/04. However, since it is a lease program, I have a lot of pissed of customers who don't like the idea of having to lease 1 box while they own the other. Think I'll send ol charlie an email complaining about it.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

larrystotler said:


> My understanding is that the Dish N It UP promo has been extended to 10/31/04. However, since it is a lease program, I have a lot of pissed of customers who don't like the idea of having to lease 1 box while they own the other. Think I'll send ol charlie an email complaining about it.


Maybe you need to explain to them that by leasing an additional receiver will not cost them any extra money per month. $5/mo rental but no $4.99/mo mirror fee which makes it a virtual wash. The only advantage to owning now is that you do not need to send the receiver back to E* if they cancel their account. Back when it cost $5 extra a month to lease I could see the advantage of owning, but now that the monthly cost is virtually the same I do not see what the big owning vs leasing deal is :shrug: .


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

A lot of people I talk to want to own their own satellite system and do not want to hassle with returning the hardware or want to keep it in case they want to turn service back on again without having to have someone come back out to install it again with an expense.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> A lot of people I talk to want to own their own satellite system and do not want to hassle with returning the hardware or want to keep it in case they want to turn service back on again without having to have someone come back out to install it again with an expense.


There are LOTS of reasons some subs may refuse to lease. If E were smart they would attempt to acomodate everyone

Charlie forgot the you asked for it you got it that grew thew company so well.

under no circumstances will I lease ANYTHING!


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Actually. leasing makes a lot of sense, the way Dish is doing it now. No extra fees compared to owning. No commitment. If you don't like the equipment or service, just pack 'em up in a box, and walk away. No money invested. No time spent trying to sell the stuff. Easy as cake!


----------



## Dingle Dong (Aug 4, 2004)

When will the 544 be out?


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I give up. When?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

544, a couple more years, thats about the delay of the release of the 522... from when I first heard of it.

It REALLY doesnt matter how good a deal a lease is, SOME perspective customers will refuse to do it. ZAP you just elminated those perspective customers by not accomodating what they want...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I just got back from a customer's house and he said that when he called the company up to pay with his credit card and put it on credit card autopay that they gave him a deal where he would get two 510's without any extra cost per month. They mentioned nothing to him about the lease. He said sure, I'll take it. He told me about it and I told him that there is a $5 DVR fee per receiver and that he would not own them. He called them back up and the first person he couldnt understand but it sounded like she said no DVR fee but could not understand everything she was saying at times so he hung up and called back and the next one tried saying the same thing but said it was a lease and that he could swap out the boxes that he has now (which are 2 311's) in which they would take with them. Something is not right.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Chris Freeland said:


> Maybe you need to explain to them that by leasing an additional receiver will not cost them any extra money per month. $5/mo rental but no $4.99/mo mirror fee which makes it a virtual wash. The only advantage to owning now is that you do not need to send the receiver back to E* if they cancel their account. Back when it cost $5 extra a month to lease I could see the advantage of owning, but now that the monthly cost is virtually the same I do not see what the big owning vs leasing deal is :shrug: .


And where is there an advantage to me leasing that 1 box? It has no real warrenty to it unless I get the DHPP. If it breaks, I have to pay for a new one to be shipped, and after 1 year it really doesn't have any warrenty. The extra $5 was for the warrenty. Now that they have seperated it, it make LESS sense to lease it. And, with a DVR, when you cancel, it has to be returned. Why would I want to do that? SInce I own mine, when I cancel, I can just record till it's full, and save $$ by not having to buy DVDs. Let's see, that was $250 for my 721. It can probably record about 60 movies. That would be about $300-900 at a store for 60 DVDs, and it would take up MUCH less room than 60 DVDs, and I don't have to worry about my kids scratching DVDs trying to load them(one advanatge that VHS has over DVD). Plus, I don't have to take it out of my entertainment center.......What were the advantages again??????????????????? Personally, I refuse to lease.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Jacob S said:


> I just got back from a customer's house and he said that when he called the company up to pay with his credit card and put it on credit card autopay that they gave him a deal where he would get two 510's without any extra cost per month. They mentioned nothing to him about the lease. He said sure, I'll take it. He told me about it and I told him that there is a $5 DVR fee per receiver and that he would not own them. He called them back up and the first person he couldnt understand but it sounded like she said no DVR fee but could not understand everything she was saying at times so he hung up and called back and the next one tried saying the same thing but said it was a lease and that he could swap out the boxes that he has now (which are 2 311's) in which they would take with them. Something is not right.


No idea how he got 2, but with the DishNItUp plan, they are only leasing the addons. You do not own them.....bad idea IMHO.


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

Jacob S said:


> I just got back from a customer's house and he said that when he called the company up to pay with his credit card and put it on credit card autopay that they gave him a deal where he would get two 510's without any extra cost per month. They mentioned nothing to him about the lease. He said sure, I'll take it. He told me about it and I told him that there is a $5 DVR fee per receiver and that he would not own them. He called them back up and the first person he couldnt understand but it sounded like she said no DVR fee but could not understand everything she was saying at times so he hung up and called back and the next one tried saying the same thing but said it was a lease and that he could swap out the boxes that he has now (which are 2 311's) in which they would take with them. Something is not right.


This is strange. If there is not DVR fees I would take the 510 right away. I am surprised that dish is not mentioning that. I shall call them around noon today and find out! I currently have a 301 and want to move up to a DVR. Ideally a 508 but its not available so I shall have to settle in for a 510 instead. They offered me $99 to extra one and $25 for upgrading the current. Does this mean that I have to return my current receiver to them or do I get to keep it?


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

mallu2u said:


> This is strange. If there is not DVR fees I would take the 510 right away. I am surprised that dish is not mentioning that. I shall call them around noon today and find out! I currently have a 301 and want to move up to a DVR. Ideally a 508 but its not available so I shall have to settle in for a 510 instead. They offered me $99 to extra one and $25 for upgrading the current. Does this mean that I have to return my current receiver to them or do I get to keep it?


No, there will be a DVR fee. Someone screwed up. The only way to get a 510 upgrade now is to lease it. Also, we got a flash from our baltimore supplier. They dropped the 501s to $129 and the 508s to $179, so if you check with your local retailer, they may be able to order you one. Probably charge you a little more, but worth it to not have the DVR fee.

You can addon or replace your receiver with the promo. Keep in mind that the new receiver is leased regardless of whether you own or not.


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

larry: Are u a supplier as well?


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

mallu2u said:


> larry: Are u a supplier as well?


No, but I can get you one since you are only in sterling, and I am in winchester. I have to go that way to do an HD OTA install sometime here next week. Let me know, and I will get you a price and can drop it off or hook it up for you for a small charge.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

With 501's being $129 (only $30 higher than a 311) someone would be crazy not to take it even with the fact that it only has 30 hours of recording time.


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

Isn't 30 hrs very low though? I am interested in either a 501 or 508 and am wondering which one to go with. However u make a point, 30 hrs FREE is better than 120 hrs paid. I wish the difference between 501 and 508 was less than $50.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Well getting 30 hours and DVR functionality such as pause for only $30 looks like a better choice for some than paying $80 for 60 hours (although the difference may be worth it to some as its still not a bad price) or paying even more than that to get 100 hours and the $5 monthly DVR fee.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

mallu2u said:


> Isn't 30 hrs very low though? I am interested in either a 501 or 508 and am wondering which one to go with. However u make a point, 30 hrs FREE is better than 120 hrs paid. I wish the difference between 501 and 508 was less than $50.


When I first read this I thought - "man, too much TV watching" and than I realized that I have had my 508 drop below 10 hours available several times and once down to 1 hour left of available space. :lol: It's not that I'm saving things it's just that I tape things that I "might" watch and than it gets loaded up.

If you're concerned about space and the monthly fee get the 508 or the 721 if you can find one.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

He doesn't wanna pay for a 508. He ain't gonna pay for a 721.


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

garypen said:


> He doesn't wanna pay for a 508. He ain't gonna pay for a 721.


I don't remember giving you the right talk about what 'I' shall or shall not pay for. I am here to discuss and get information on receivers and find out what the best deal for them would be. I just bought a 60'' Sony XBR, because I think it was worth it. I like to know about something before taking the plunge. If you do not like this conversation, you have a choice to ignore or keep out of it rather than making derogatory remarks on it. They are certainly not appreciated.
Thanks for the feedback finniganps. I am leaning towards a 501/508 now.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

mallu2u said:


> I don't remember giving you the right talk about what 'I' shall or shall not pay for. I am here to discuss and get information on receivers and find out what the best deal for them would be. I just bought a 60'' Sony XBR, because I think it was worth it. I like to know about something before taking the plunge. If you do not like this conversation, you have a choice to ignore or keep out of it rather than making derogatory remarks on it. They are certainly not appreciated.
> Thanks for the feedback finniganps. I am leaning towards a 501/508 now.


If you're choosing between the 501/508, get the 508 if you're worried about space. If you're not, than get the 501. Just keep in mind that it fills up faster than you think....I still can't believe I only have 10 hours available on my 508 right now and I'm not keeping anything permanantly. Enjoy the DVR!

RE: *garypens* comments - don't sweat it, he didn't mean to personally offend you, he's a good contributor here.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

mallu2u said:


> I don't remember giving you the right talk about what 'I' shall or shall not pay for.


Well, let's see. You said you didn't want to pay $50 more for a 508 vs. a 501, because it wasn't worth that much for only 30 more hours or so of storage. As such, logic dictates that you wouldn't want to pay $$hundreds more for a 721.

Putting the above common sense aside, there's still no need to get all *****y. And, nobody needs to "give" me the right to say what I said. I say whatever the f*** I want, as long as I don't insult people, don't get personal, or in any other way break the rules of the forum. Capisce?

BTW, I, too, recommend the 721, if you are willing to spend the money. It is way better than the 50x series. I had a 510.

If you don't wanna spend the bucks. (pardon my presumption), and, if the diff between a 501 and 508 is _only_ $50, I'd get the 508.

Is that constructive enough?


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

If you still believe you chose the right words to get the message across, I know one person who shall be on my ignore list due to being disrespectful and overly anxious to exert his opinion. Just being logical. Enough said.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I think we should start a new thread...this is no longer about the 721 promotion being finished....let's keep on topic for this thread......


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

mallu2u said:


> If you still believe you chose the right words to get the message across, I know one person who shall be on my ignore list due to being disrespectful and overly anxious to exert his opinion. Just being logical. Enough said.


I never use the ignore list, myself. I enjoy the exchange of ideas and opinions, regardless of whether I agree with them or not.

I consider the ignore list as a virtual way to cover one's ears, and say "I can't hear you. I can't hear you". It's just not something I do as an adult.

But, that's me.

BTW, you're being _emotional_. That is the opposite of _logical_. Even though you won't see it due to the ignore list, _now_ enough has been said. :sure:


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

garypen - you need to drop it....there's nothing to be gained in this debate...just let it go.


----------

